
Show HN: I built an actual Chaos Monkey for Kubernetes - samsepi0l
https://github.com/richstokes/cheekymonkey
======
samsepi0l
This has been my silly weekend lockdown project. Would be helpful if anyone is
able to test it and give any feedback. Thanks!

